# Webapp in JBoss absichern nur in bestimmten Umgebungen?



## Silver52 (12. Okt 2012)

Hallo *,

ich möchte gerne eine Webapp mit BasicAuth absichern . Ich möchte diesen Schutz jedoch nicht immer haben, sondern nur auf bestimmten Umgebungen/JBoss Instanzen.
Ist das so ohne weiteres möglich bzw. wie kann ich das erreichen?
Ich möchte möglichst keine Änderungen an der WAR vornehmen.


Vielen Dank im Voraus
Silver52


----------



## Sym (13. Okt 2012)

Keine Änderungen am war? Eigentlich steuert man das was Du möchtest nämlich in der web.xml (die ja Teil des wars ist).


----------



## FArt (15. Okt 2012)

Silver52 hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte möglichst keine Änderungen an der WAR vornehmen.


Warum? Vermutlich ist das der sauberste  und einfachste Weg. Es kommt natürlich darauf an, was du ändern möchtest bzw. glaubst ändern zu müssen.
Man sollte nichts an der Implementierung ändern müssen. Es ist aber sinnvoll, an der Konfiguration etwas zu ändern.

Du kannst aber auch ein eigenen Loginmodul schreiben, welches über externe Konfiguration oder Callback seine Umgebung ermittelt und anhand des Ergebnisses eine Authentifizierung vornimmt oder einfach ohne Authentifzierung fortfährt.


----------

